# Bird fursuit that glides?



## TransformerRobot (Apr 14, 2014)

Would it be easy to make a bird fursuit that you could use as a wingsuit?

Could you maybe extend the "wing" part into a sort of bat-shape and just add light feathers to it? After all I said bird, not squirrel.


----------



## GeekyFerret (Apr 14, 2014)

It would be pretty rad, but I don't think something like that would be easy at all to make.


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2014)

Uh...no. Wingsuits are smooth and sleek for the aerodynamics required to actually using the damn thing. Hot gluing feathers to it wouldn't work too well.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 14, 2014)

This is how people get killed

would be pretty sweet though


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 14, 2014)

Icky said:


> Uh...no. Wingsuits are smooth and sleek for the aerodynamics required to actually using the damn thing. Hot gluing feathers to it wouldn't work too well.



But Icarus was so successful, I mean, he really made a splash.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 15, 2014)

Icky said:


> Uh...no. Wingsuits are smooth and sleek for the aerodynamics required to actually using the damn thing. Hot gluing feathers to it wouldn't work too well.



Could they still keep the bird head?


----------



## Krysch (Apr 15, 2014)

Until you understand a wingsuit well enough to design your own, probably best not to postulate on how you could modify one...

In terms of a head, if your gliding far above ground, wouldn't it perhaps be a minor issue, the lack of visibility that wearing a suit head would give?


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 15, 2014)

a wingsuit is a fragile thing. even the slightest tear in it can turn into a rip and before you know it you're plumeting like a rock, and dont even get me started on how you're going to activate a parachute while wearing a wingsuit x fursuit combination
i dont think it would be very wise to jerry rig it yourself. but in the hands of a profesional i think its possible! 
ofc its all going to cost like 10000$.....


----------



## Taralack (Apr 15, 2014)

That sounds totally safe...


----------



## Sar (Apr 15, 2014)

Good luck making the wingsuit that glides. You'll be the Franz Reichelt of the Furry Fandom.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Could they still keep the bird head?



Even more no. Again, fucking aerodynamics. You have a big bulky stupid bird head on your helmet, your head's gonna get pulled backwards with the air resistance. Suddenly, whee, freefall! And you can't see what you're doing to save yourself, of course, because you decided to go gliding with a goddamn fursuit head.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 15, 2014)

Moved this to a more appropriate place. As to the question, It's likely to be difficult and I'm not so certain it's a good idea considering you vision is limited as is when in suit. You are asking for something to go wrong without dozens of professionals there to guide the freefall.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 15, 2014)

You can skydive in a fursuit (check out Youtube), but gliding? Sounds really dangerous.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 15, 2014)

Misomie said:


> You can skydive in a fursuit (check out Youtube), but gliding? Sounds really dangerous.



All else I can think of is putting body straps on a hang glider while wearing an owl mask.


----------

